# USS Constellation... first attempt.



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, here is my first attempts at rendering the _USS Constellation_. Considering the difficulty I've had trying to get the secondary hull to work (and I'm still working at it), I can honestly say that I have a massive amount of respect for Four Mad Men's efforts in this area with the USS Kongo.


_Click to enlarge_​
Oddly enough, on this day that I've been working on my CGI _Constellation_ I had a _blast from the past_... I found images of both my _Constellation_ and _Excelsior_ blueprints here (they are half way down the page). Funny to look back at them knowing that they were done totally by hand (no computer) using _ink on vellum_ techniques about 15 years ago.

The _Constellation_ drawings started out as reference plans for modifications I was making to an AMT Enterprise kit that I had been building. 

The _Excelsior_ drawings were for a scratch built version I was working on (these plans predate the first model kits of the _Excelsior_). These _Excelsior_ plans were a second generation of the drawings as my first plans (and the ones I was actually building off of) were drawn up before the release of Star Trek VI. I was too far along on my work on the Excelsior by that point to want to start over or modify it.

The original vellums of both of these were sold to pay for classes I was taking at UCSD back then. I'd have to get almost five times as much as I did back then to pay tuition for my classes at the University of Minnesota for this semester.


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Not bad looking at all! Keep it up!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

I LIKE IT!!! :thumbsup:
Nice work indeed.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Very good first attempt!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Most excellent work, as always.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks for the encouragement guys!

So I finished up some additional elements on the Constellation and decided to see if my idea for phaser effects would work out. As a first experiment I think this actually worked out okay (though I need to work on getting the sound better).


_Click to play clip_
Duration: 41 sec.​
I actually wasn't sure if I should have posted this in the Columbia thread or not. Considering that the Constellation gets more screen time, this is most likely the best place.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

I haven't done too much more to the Constellation at this point (now that school is starting up again, my progress on this stuff will be slowed quite a bit).

I think I may have pointed this out in the Columbia thread, but I don't have the ability to bring in plans to use as references into the app I'm using for all this. Consequently I've been forced to estimate shapes, sizes and relative positions of elements with my models. I realized that by rendering orthogonal views of my Constellation I could compare them to plans I have to see how far off I am. It is a little backwards from what I've seen others do in building their ships, but it should help me with cleaning this up.

Below is the first set of reference renderings of my model of the Constellation. 


_Click to enlarge_​
I'll be comparing these images with different blueprints I have to see where I can make some improvements.

Key things to keep in mind when looking at these... all major elements have a single image map. On the secondary hull, this doesn't hurt it much as the right and left sides can be mirror images of each other, but it does keep me from adding some of the details to the underside of the hull.

The same is true with the warp nacelles... so, like the original Enterprise model, my model is designed to be seen from one side... I have one nacelle map with the number and pendant on it and one without (and a spare map with the number reversed if I need to shoot the other side). The same is true for my other ships too. The primary hull is actually two parts (a top and bottom) which is how I map it.

This image also shows the issues I was facing with the secondary hull. Back towards the hanger deck you can see where the surface is losing some smoothness. There are visible lines on the top and bottom where the surface started braking down.

This also kept me from hollowing out the hanger deck. This in turn limited some of the details I could do in that area.

Also, I haven't finished making image maps for the nacelle supports, so they are using the same "place holder" images I originally used on the tug model.

I've also been reading up on how to animate cameras as elements within this app. Below is a clip with my small fleet of Starfleet ships where I tested out some camera moves.


_Click to play clip_
_Duration: 14 sec._​
I cut a number of corners on this clip because it was mainly to see if I could even get the movements I wanted. It is also a test of using planets as distant elements within an animation (the planet and asteroid in the previous clip were actually background images in the shots with the ships). I also have to figure out how to do stars with this type of camera movements as background images move with the camera (the stars and such would always stay in the same place in the frame no matter how the camera moves).


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Shaw that is very accurate! I like the insignia as well, as I remember Matt Decker wearing it in the TOS show The Doomsday Machine. Good work!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Most impressive! Love the little clip, there! Great effects :thumbsup:

Your detailing of the _Constellation _is fantastic! Your orthos can make for a great reference.


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

Shaw said:


> I also have to figure out how to do stars with this type of camera movements as background images move with the camera (the stars and such would always stay in the same place in the frame no matter how the camera moves).



I think the trick is to create a large globe of star points that extends well beyond where your main elements are. Then, as the camera moves within the globe of stars, you'll get the star movement you're looking for. 

That's how I've done it, anyway, and it looks pretty realistic.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

fiercegaming said:


> I like the insignia as well...


Yeah, I always loved that one. It is funny, I spent a ton of time trying to get the shape right on my hand drawn blueprints (I wore out my tape of Doomsday Machine doing it) but now I can fine nice resolution screenshots from the DVDs to work off of.



PerfesserCoffee said:


> Most impressive! Love the little clip, there! Great effects :thumbsup:


Thanks! 



Krako said:


> I think the trick is to create a large globe of star points that extends well beyond where your main elements are.


I had a feeling that was going to be the solution... oh well, if I do it right the first time then I'll have it ready each time I need it. That should make it worth the effort.


One of my friends had asked about doing the USS Republic (NCC-1371), which could have been just a retexturing of the Constellation model, but that didn't really sound all that appealing. So instead I found some nice images of the original 3 foot model and tried to match the shape of the primary hull (which is noticeably different from that of the 11 foot model) and took it back a little ways in the styling (sort of as the Enterprise looked in the pilot episodes).

I haven't finished all the parts and pieces yet (not surprising as I still have things to do on the Constellation), but here are the two ships side by side.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

I had hoped to spend more time on the Constellation than I have in the last few weeks, but I have made a few tests and alterations in that time.

First, this is a quick comparison between the Constellation and the Republic (I actually made this movie a while ago, but only compressed it for the web today).


_Click to view clip_​
And this is a short flyby of the Constellation model as it stands right now. I'm still ironing out stuff and adding details, specially as I figure out how to implement stuff better.


_Click to view clip_​
One of the things I added was running lights to the top of the primary hull, but currently they aren't very bright when they blink on (I'll work on that :freak: ).


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Excellent clips! I hope you'll do a battle scene.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

David, Great work! Love the renderings. You must have loved last nights TOS remastered episode.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Wow! Excellent clips! I hope you'll do a battle scene.


I've been working out some ideas, but everything has been slow going the last few weeks (while I was sick). I've been happy with the phasers I've done, but now I need to work out shield hits and surface hits (I had started on those effects, but haven't finished either enough to even see if they'll work).



F91 said:


> You must have loved last nights TOS remastered episode.


Yeah... I'm just finishing up watching it for a seventh time. I haven't had a copy of _Doomsday Machine_ since around 1996... and I had just about worn that one out.

I would guess that my only critique of the new effects would be that they made the _planet killer_ too... well, round.

One of the odd things I had always noticed was that the mouth of the _planet killer_ and the _Guardian of Forever_ had similar shapes.

I've been working on a _planet killer_ to have a sort of first encounter between the Constellation and it. I'm pretty happy with the test internal effects I made so far and I'm actually trying to match (to a degree) the translucent/scalely feel of the original effect model (though I thought last night's version was nice).

A couple years ago I played around with some of Rob Bonchune's _Defiant_ renderings that he posted for us trying to see what I could come up with in Photoshop. I don't recall if I ever posted what I ended up with as I had mixed feelings about the results... but here it is. 









_Image using Rob Bonchune's Defiant as
Constellation (or Enterprise) stand-in_​


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, as long as everyone seems interested in the Constellation these days, I thought I may as well put together a comparison of the original version, the remastered version and my version (as it looks so far).


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

I put together a handful of shots of my Constellation as she stands so far. I figured this was a good point to benchmark my progress.


_Click to enlarge_​


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

That's amazing! 
Those domes on the back of the warp engines are a little too bright though, might want to dim them down notch.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I like your PK better.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

CessnaDriver said:


> Those domes on the back of the warp engines are a little too bright though, might want to dim them down notch.


That is more _artistic license_ than anything else... to aid in telling the difference between ships that are _functional_ and _non-functional_. I decided that both the front and rear domes should be _energized_. Plus the rear domes are somewhat reflective, so they seem even brighter when there is more ambient light being used.

I've been working on a clip (which isn't finished yet, but I'll post what I have so far) where the Constellation is directed to the aid of the Exeter... which has lost power and is drifting.

To give you guys a _heads up_... what isn't finished yet is the sound. Hence, there is no sound in this clip. And (as always) remember that I just started doing this stuff a few months ago, so don't expect *Four Mad Men* quality. :tongue:


_Click to view (but not hear) clip_
_Duration: 54 sec._​
Here are a couple frames from the clip... they sort of illustrate why I light the nacelles the way I do currently.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, I haven't had much time to spend on improving or changing anything with my Constellation, but I was inspired by the new background image over at United Worlds forum to put together a new set of animation sequences...


_Click to view clip_
Duration: 27 sec.​
Here are a few shots from the animation...


----------



## saiyagohan (Aug 4, 2006)

Very Nicely Done,I really like the video effect on that. Matt Decker would be Proud! :thumbsup:


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

It has been a while since I tried anything new with my 3D model of the Constellation, so I thought I would attempt a large hull breech. These are the first two renderings...








The damage was done using Photoshop to alter the original hull maps and to create a transparency mask... this means that there is no real damage done to the model itself, but the damage appears once the image is rendered.

I'm pretty happy with it as a first test.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice! Can't wait to see her with shut down reactors, more damage and listing in space.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

While not fully disabled, here is another shot at damaging the Constellation... this time as an animated sequence.


_-Click to view clip-_​
This is testing a number of video editing and effects elements I had been meaning to try but hadn't gotten around to until now.


I'm also playing around with the idea of doing a graphic novel type of thing. This is a test of how that might look.








I figure this would be the easiest way around getting a story out while not having the production crew (or cast... or budget) for a fan film.


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

The battle damage is interesting. I suppose the ship could be constructed something like that: a lattice of beams with the hull plates over that. There may be some more structural radial ribs, perhaps every 45 degrees or more (your damage just missing them by a small margin).

And, a graphic novel sounds cool! I like your example page.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

The thing you have to remember is that none of that damage actually exist... it isn't part of the model itself. That level of detailing really isn't possible with my app. Given that, I had to find a way around the problem, the solution was using a transparency map. 

Most damaged starship models I've seen for Trek leave some amount of super structure in the void left from the damage... which should make sense as it would tend to be stronger than the other parts, and so some would survive towards the edges. Stuff like this was seen in the exploded 1701 model from ST-III and the upper hull from that movie when the skin was melting just before the front half of the primary hull exploded.

With those references and the limited resources of my 13 year old app, I've done what I could.

For me this is far more interesting as it isn't like there are tons of tutorials on doing anything like this with software from 1994 (I haven't found many examples of 3D starships from before around 1999). If I want an effect, I gotta come up with a way to make it work on my own rather than using someone else's solutions.

Anyways, here is what I'm talking about...








The first image is the wireframe model by itself, which shows the model as built. The second image is the model with it's normal image and bump maps applied. The third image is with the new image maps and a transparency map applied. 

The video was done as three passes of the model... once with normal image maps, once with damage maps and explosion light source and finally once with just the damage maps.


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

Interesting. That's not so unlike the matte and optical composite method, really.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Yeah... some of the ideas I've been using are gleaned straight from techniques of old special effects. In fact my next big hurdle (active backgrounds like moving star fields) will be done pretty much the same way as they used to do before CG effects. 

I found out that I could do a lot with the old (1996) video editing and effects software I have too, which was how I added in the explosion (which was originally against a black background), lens flare and energy beam.

Strangely enough, the only practical hurdle that could have stopped anyone from doing anything I've done with this stuff ten years ago on a Mac would have been access to great reference images and plans. Otherwise, using Strata Studio Pro 1.5 (or Strata Vision 3D 4.0, both from 1994), Strata Videoshop 3.0 (1996), Strata MediaPaint 1.1 (1996), along with Adobe Photoshop and Macromedia Director (any version after 3.0 for either) could have produced these same results. And even the horse power of the old hardware shouldn't have been that big a problem as (for convenience sake) I've done a lot of this stuff on a 1997 PowerBook 3400c/200, which for those that don't know Macs was the fastest laptop in the world at the time but was a fraction of the speed of high end Mac desktop systems like the Power Macintosh 8600 or 9600*.

But even though the tools existed back then, the best early examples of CGI models that I've seen are those of Petri Blomqvist from 1998/1999. I've seen others from between 1999 and 2001 that, while technically nice, were based on the Franz Joseph plans so they didn't approach the look of the original model.

I find it hard to believe that there wasn't tons of Trekkies using computers in the 1990s, so I'm guessing the real limitation may have been the lack of the net as we have it today. Because literally the only advantage I have today with this antique software and hardware is access to almost limitless information on what the 11 foot model is like. Otherwise, I'm still just a beginner with all this stuff, learning as I go.



Not to stray too far off topic, I saw that _Mike Okuda_ popped up in another thread, which reminded me that the production team for _Next Generation_ and _Deep Space 9_ were all Mac users around this period. And when I started thinking about playing with 3D software, the first software I looked at was Adobe Dimensions because that was the software that the graphic designers on Trek were using back in the early 1990s (including for books like _The Star Trek Encyclopedia_). The reason I went to that software first (beyond seeing that it was used for Trek stuff) was because it was an Adobe product, and I use a lot of Adobe products already. I have to wonder if (like me) the graphic designers on Trek stopped looking beyond Adobe when it came to 3D stuff back then (that and the fact that Dimensions worked very nicely with Illustrator).

Just historical musings. 





* _The relative speed of a Power Macintosh 9600 using a PowerPC 604e at 350 MHz back then was slightly faster than a 500 MHz DEC AlphaStation, and significantly faster than a Dual Pentium II Workstation at 266MHz (running Windows NT 4.0), specially when doing high end number crunching. Also, while small by today's standards, the 9600 could hold up to 1.5 GB of memory, which back in 1997 was an unheard of amount for anything short of workstation class systems._


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

I really like your work. I wish I knew how to do that.


----------

